# My first project



## MomentoMoir (Aug 16, 2010)

This is my first project being in my situation it'll take a while and the hardware in it is the hardware im keeping besides the RAM. I'm giving to my room mate for his server and buy some later. Ofcourse i got to make sure it actually runs first. I haven't checked because I just won this from Nvidia at quakecon.
I have to start by cleaning out the grass as you can see in the pic 
and i plan on painting/powder coating the inside black and routing cables behind mobo











cut a spot out for dual 120s get rid of the 80mm






this is the side panel i was gonna cut a window in it but im gonna leave it alone 
The words on the case light up and i think its cool and it has some history






fix the panel bc its failing of and re-hide the usb ports






take out the floppy drive 






then ofcourse fill it with hard drives
and thats what i have for now


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoa... Falcon Northwest.... so this is like overhauling an old sports car. What processor does it have?

And where the hell did that grass come from?


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 16, 2010)

processor i havent checked grass ask nvidia they gave it to me along with my 465


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi MM. looking GOOD!


but next time try resizing the pics when you upload to image hosting.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 16, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> Hi MM. looking GOOD!
> 
> 
> but next time try resizing the pics when you upload to image hosting.



no its meant to be that size for people like me that cant see to well


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 17, 2010)

Cuzza said:


> Whoa... Falcon Northwest.... so this is like overhauling an old sports car. What processor does it have?
> 
> And where the hell did that grass come from?



 AMD Athlon64 FX-51

Edit: The grass came from the side panel being off and hauling it on a dolly outside up a grassy hill to the car.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 17, 2010)

lol, sounded like you had found that computer it in a barn or something. maybe with cows eating hay out of it


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 18, 2010)

Some cable management and firing the beast up. 


















Full system specs as of right now are
AMD Athlon64 FX-51
Asus SK8N S940 (pre 939, when 940 was server class)
1gb OCZ PC3200 DDR ECC (With gold FNW spreaders)
BFG Geforce 7800GS 256MB
Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS
Seagate 160GB SATA2

Edit: PP here. I took the liberty of resizing the pics. I ran into some probs with the board in 2 ways. First, after some OC the NIC started acting up. After reverting to stock it still wont properly connect to the network. I think a reformat is in order (havent formatted since Quakecon) but cant do that. This board uses a 3rd party SATA controller instead of native on the nF3 chipset. So when i find the drivers and find a freakin floppy ill get back to workin on this pc with her.


----------

